# Systembefehle ausführen



## Gast Peter (23. Sep 2004)

Hallo

Weiss jemand wie man Systembefehle mit Java ausführen kann. Unter QBasic (ich weiss, graue Vorzeit ;-) ) gabs den Befehl shell und mit shell calc konnte man z.B. den Windows Taschenrechner starten.  Kennt jemand so einen Befehl ?

Grüße
Peter


----------



## stev.glasow (23. Sep 2004)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Runtime.getRuntime().exec("BLA");
> 
> benutze die SUCHFUNKTION!!


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (23. Sep 2004)

Hier noch ein Link zur API-Dokumentation:

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/lang/Runtime.html#exec(java.lang.String)


----------

